# Vv & Vw Questions



## PeterHarris (5/5/14)

ok so i saw some ppl on here literally exhale clouds!

1 setup: VV wooded spinner (3.3v-4.8v) 
protank 3
im not sure the OhM of the coil, i think its tha standard one.

2 setup itaste MVP
protank 3 mini
standard ohm coil

now my questions:
the guy where i bought these from suggested i stick between 3.3v and 3.6v
will it damage the coil if i vape at 4.8v constantly?
what is the pro's & con's of vaping at hi and low voltages.
ie, alot of vapour, burn through juice quickly, lifespan of coil ect.

and then, on the MVP, what would the ideal wattage be to vape on, seeing that it will adjust the voltage according to the coil.

thanks


----------



## PeterHarris (5/5/14)

also - i was advised, to throw out the last bit of juice, and let the tank drip for 5min, before refilling?
is there any truth in this, will it save my coil lifespan?


----------



## Riaz (5/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> ok so i saw some ppl on here literally exhale clouds!
> 
> 1 setup: VV wooded spinner (3.3v-4.8v)
> protank 3
> ...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Riaz (5/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> also - i was advised, to throw out the last bit of juice, and let the tank drip for 5min, before refilling?
> is there any truth in this, will it save my coil lifespan?



i havent heard of that before, when i used tanks i vaped them nearly dry, then take apart, run them through some hot water, dry burn the coil and off i went

tasted like a brand new tank everytime 

regarding the life span of the coil, if you dry burn every so now and then (depending how much you vape, but id say atleast 2-3 times a week) that coil will last you a good few weeks, if not months

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (5/5/14)

ok so rinse the tank and coil - and then dry burn the coil 

thanks..


----------



## Riaz (5/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> ok so rinse the tank and coil - and then dry burn the coil
> 
> thanks..


yebo

are you familiar on how to do it?


----------



## PeterHarris (5/5/14)

i think so - just take the tank apart, rinse in hot water, let it dry for 5-10min then put back together.
press button to dry burn...add juice and enjoy......


----------



## ShaneW (5/5/14)

Depending on your juice, you might burn though coils quicker at higher wattage. The silica wicks tends to burn and give a terrible taste.

Also... if you refill everytime your juice is getting low, it will start getting thicker thicker as the lighter substances burn off 1st. This thick gunk also tends to destroy coils as it gunks them up. That's why they said rather throw away the last little bit and I would agree with that. Maybe not on every refill but every 2nd.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (5/5/14)

What Shane said. 
Tobacco flavors and things that get real gungky leave a sludge behind after a tank or two. If you fill up the tank this heavier sludge will settle at the bottom of the tank while the fresh liquid drifts on top. Vaping on it will suck the sludge onto the coils first with an undesirable effect. On an empty tank, chuck the sludge out and wash the tank and coil post off before refilling. You'll have a much more satisfying experience. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (5/5/14)

That may be why my coils keep dying, I only do a full strip and clean 2 or 3 times a week


----------



## RezaD (5/5/14)

Well in my experience it is only worthwhile pumping 4.8V into a dripper/RTA.

Dual coil clearos do handle higher voltages better but lack the airflow to utilize the higher volts. In any case the coil lifespan is shortened at higher volts and battery life suffers.

As some have said before on the forum start at 7watts and then up it until you find the sweet spot or it starts to taste burnt then dial it back 1/1.5Watts.

On the single coil Mpt2 I vape at 6.5 Watts 80% of the time....lower watts tends to give better flavour....high wattage makes lots of vapour sometimes at the expense of flavour (talking about clearos ofcourse)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/5/14)

On my recoiled mPT2 at 1.5 ohms i generally vape it at about 7.5 to 8 Watts on the MVP
Some juices taste a bit better at higher and some a bit lower, but seldom do i veer far from these settings.


----------

